# Anyone know where to get a CHEAP sofa bed mattress?



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

The old mattress stunk so we trashed it and we need a replacement. I don't plan on anyone ever sleeping on it, but the cushions of the couch are too low without having a mattress inside to help support them. I just need one that doesn't smell, but don't want to pay much for it.  Anybody bought one recently?


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Don't know if this will help but we are buying new futon mattresses. Here is the web site.

http://www.futoncreations.com/mattresses.html


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> I just need one that doesn't smell, but don't want to pay much for it.


 ROTFLMAO!!!! That's just wrong, Shad!! LOL!


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

http://houston.craigslist.org/


----------



## spearme (Jun 25, 2007)

*sofa and love seat*

I don't know if this will help you or not. But I got a sofa and loveseat set, that I'll go for 60.00. The only thing is that it's not a sleeping sofa. But the set is in good condition. Sorry, I don't have any pics.


----------



## small bites (Jun 13, 2004)

Anybody remember the story about his favorite cat? probably the problem. Just a thought....

What about an air mattress? 

sb:>


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

A big roll of bubble wrap and some card board might work...A giant "Woopie" cusion..for hours of fun.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

small bites said:


> Anybody remember the story about his favorite cat? probably the problem. Just a thought....
> 
> What about an air mattress?
> 
> sb:>


Yep, the cat had his way with my $2500 couch, so that couch is now (after several thorough cleanings) in my gameroom, sans the mattress. I don't need a new couch or loveseat, as these are very nice leather couches and the smell is gone, but I need a mattress to help support the cushions when you sit on it. Did I mention that the cat is gone?? 

txranger - I buy tons of stuff on Craigslist, but haven't seen anyone selling just a sofa bed mattress. I've sent emails to several folks selling couches cheap asking if I can pay for the couch but only take the mattress. None have accepted my offer yet. 

Ideally, I'd really like to buy a really cheap new mattress, but I don't want to spend much money on it since it likely will never be slept on. There are extra beds and couches in the house for that.


----------

